# Viewer



## jlecuyer (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,
Does someone know a kind of viewer for lotus 1-2-3 (*.wk4) files ?

Regards,


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/wk4 said:


> Detailed information for file extension WK4:
> Primary association: 1-2-3
> Company: IBM
> File classification: Spreadsheet
> ...


That being said, yes I do. Gnumeric opens the files and it is available under the GPL license, meaning free/gratis.

Here's a download link.

http://download.cnet.com/Gnumeric/3000-2077_4-10968476.html


----------



## jlecuyer (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks I gonna try it today


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Let us know how it works out and if it does work could you mark this post as solved? It'd be a great help to everyone here--and of course people that use google.

Just go up to your original post, go to "Thread Tools" and then "Mark Post as Solved"


----------



## jlecuyer (Nov 18, 2009)

That link isn't gnumeric it's gnumeric debug....

Thanks


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

This should work. If it doesn't, try searching google: "gnumeric for windows" without the quotes. I'd try installing it myself, but it's an exe and for me all I really have to do is use my synaptic package manager.



http://projects.gnome.org/gnumeric/downloads.shtml said:


> http://www.gnome.org/~jody/gnumeric/win32/gnumeric-1.9.12-20090902-debug.exe


----------



## jlecuyer (Nov 18, 2009)

yah it's worked finaly, but my files are all mixed up when I open then in gnumeric


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Have you tried opening them in excel? http://www.openoffice.org has a free office suit that comes with a rather well done excel clone.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I would think they would open in Lotus Symphony.
http://symphony.lotus.com/software/lotus/symphony/home.nsf/home


----------

